# Wyane national forest



## Cat-goes-meoWWW

Hey there, so I am newer member and this is my first post, so we will see how it goes. Just had a few questions for everyone. A buddy and I are planning a trip the first week of may to go to Wayne national forest to do some bird hunting. This will be our first real turkey hunting trip other than woodlots in northwest ohio. Was just wanting to get some input on the Athens, and Marietta units. I bought a gps and we will be getting the topo maps of the forest. We are taking a camper down and are just going to camp for 4 days. As far as the units go is one better than the other? Not looking for a good place to hunt just wanted to get some opinions on the two different places.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to OGF! 

I have hunted both areas you are talking about and had good hunting. You will be surprised most of the land is pretty broke up. Lots of old farms purchased by the government. Some pretty big some pretty small. You may not even need that GPS. I am not sure if you are going the 2nd or 3rd week but a little later in the season will be good. The pressure should drop off by then. 

If I had to send you one way or the other I think I would send you towards Athens. That is nice area and in addition to Wayne National you have Zaleski state forest over there too. That gives you another nice big area to hunt. Zaleski provides you a good opportunity to hoof it back in and get away from the road a little bit...something I would recommend. Tar Hollow would also be in range for you.

I am not much help with camping. I don't think you can roadside camp in WN but you may be allowed in Zaleski. You will have to check with the ODNR. 

If I could give you one piece of advice....hit every nook and cranny you can and like I said if you find a good piece of land park....hike out in it...get away from the road.

Good luck! If you have any questions...feel free to ask.

If you can get your hands on an Ohio Sportsmans Atlas...that would be very helpful for you.


----------



## ttomcik

I hunted there years ago lots of smart thunder chickens. My advice to you is not to over call, call soft and light they seem to be pretty educated birds.


----------



## Guest

ttom has good advice. The birds in these areas have dealt with there fair share of hunters. Pay attention to details...don't slam truck doors or stomp out through the woods. 

Like ttom said...call sparingly and don't get to powerful with it.


----------



## Cat-goes-meoWWW

thanks guys for the advise. It will come in very handy this spring.


----------



## floater99

You can also look into Sunday Creek Coal CO land.I have had good luck in that area in the past.Look for small plots of public hunting they dont get a lot of pressure.The ODNR has a office close by and can point you in the rite dir good luck.


----------

